
Ask HN: Why is Apple's Android Music app is so buggy? - gajju3588
Is it a deliberate strategy to show how bad is android as an operating system.
======
willcate
See I was gonna say it's because they don't give two shits about writing
decent software for non-Apple platforms. Silly me.

